# 2013 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Back for another year is the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. Again this year the Poco Playa Resturant, Bar and Village will host the registration, captains meeting and calcutta. Here are the details:

2013 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament
Matagorda Harbor, Matagorda Texas
June 20-22, 2013

June 20th- Registration from 4pm-7pm
Captains meeting-7:30 pm
Calcutta- Starts at 8pm

June 21st- Rest Day
June 22nd-Tournament Day

Entry Fee- $200 if recieved before June 17th
Late entry fee-$250 if recieved after June 17th

LMC Marine Center has generously stepped up and will award the 1st place winning captain a $15k voucher for the purchase of a new Contender Offshore Boat. (See details and rules on brochure) David Christian and team we thank you very much!

*CALCUTTA:* 100% payback- Pays 1st thru 3rd

2-Red Snapper 2-Kingfish (Combined weight of all 4 fish)

Calcutta Insurance-$150 each boat

*Side Pots:* $100 each pot - Pays 1st and 2nd - 60%-40%

Dolphin
Ling
Barracuda
Red Snapper
Grouper
Susie Savage Lady Angler Category (Each Lady)

Junior Angler- NO FEE- Pays 1st $500, 2nd $300, 3rd $200
Biggest Kingfish- Pays 1st place only- 100%
Grand Slam- Pays 1st place only-100%

BIG THANKS to our side pot sponsors:

Planet Ford- $500
Poco Playa Resturant Bar and Village-$1000
Busha Boat Works-$500
Charter Lakes Marine Insurance-$500
Full Stringer Realty-$500
Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales- $500
Jeromey Turner Family-$500
Gary Belvin Family-$1000
Mike Rizutto-$500
Russelure-$500

Yamaha Outboards will award the highest placing Yamaha powered boat in the calcutta a 55 GALLON DRUM of either 2 stroke or 4 stroke oil

Mercury Outboards will award the highest placing Mercury Powered boat in the calcutta a 55 GALLON DRUM of Mercury outboard oil

Boats may leave out of the following ports:

Matagorda
Port O Connor
Sargent
Freeport
Galveston

We will be announcing more details and sponsors soon.

Hoping for a great tournament season this year

If you have requested a tournament brochure in the past years, we have yur mailing address. If you are not sure, send me a pm with your mailing address and I will send one to you.

BIG THANKS to the following donors/sponsors:

Rigid Industries LED Lighting
Wet Sounds Marine Audio
American Rodsmiths
Brute Outdoors
Millennium Marine Custom Marine Products
Cannon Downriggers
Savage High Perfromance Custom Rods and Reels
Aluma-Tech Custom Aluminum-Sweeny, Texas
Lamco Deer Feeders
Woody Wax
Salty Dog Liquor
River Bend Resturant
Waterfront Resturant
Greg Dennis Metal Arts
Trans Fiberglass Boats
Fishing Tackle Unlimited
Yamaha Outboards
Mercury Outboards
Contender Boats
Trophy Cooler
JB Offshore Tackle
Star Brite Marine Care Products
Ocean-Tamer Marine Grade Bean Bags
Triad Marine
Russelure


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Boat show*

We will have tournament brochures at the Houston Boat Show at the following booths:

Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products
Charter Lakes Marine Insurance
Russelure
Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales

See y'all there tomorrow


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

For those who view 2cool but are not a member here, you can request tournament brochures through our charter website under contact us at www.matagordasportfishing.com. Please include which tournament and your mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Had alot of non 2cool members who view this site message me through our website. Please remember to include your mailing address when you send me a message, some have not. www.matagordasportfishing.com

Also, remember we have tournament brochures at the Houston Boat Show also.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2012 Winners*

Here are the 2012 MBC winners:

Calcutta:

1st- Team Bustin Loose 64.6 points
2nd-Team Reel Rush- 64.2 points
3rd- Team Angela Marie 63.6 points

Dolphin:

1st- Team Bustin Loose- 25.8 lbs
2nd- Team We Cant Fish- 20.6 lbs

Grouper:

1st- Team Reel Therapy- 69.4 lbs
2nd- Team Cha Ching- 42.4 lbs

Ling:

1st- Team On the Take- 23.6 lbs
2nd-Team Gone Bannanas-14.4 lbs

Barracuda:

1st- Team Runnin Late- 31.8 lbs
2nd-Team One Hung Low- 22.2 lbs

Susie Savage Lady Angler:

1st- Team Angela Marie - 42.4 lb Kingfish
2nd-Team Reel Therapy- 32.8 lb Kingfish

Big Kingfish- Team Angela Marie- 42.4 lbs

Grand Slam winner- Team Reel Therapy- 5 fish @ 138.4 lbs

Wierdest Fish- Team Angela Marie- Horse Eye Jack

Junior Angler:

1st place- Team Bustin Loose- 25.8 lb Kingfish
2nd place- Team Cool Twin- 18.8 lb Red Snapper
3rd place- Team Reel Therapy- 15.0 Barracuda


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Good Luck to all the participants!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

I would like to say thanks to the following sponsors who allowed us to place our tournament brochures at thier booths at the Houston Boat Show. The response was outstanding. From the response, we should have an excellent tournament season coming up.

MILLENNIUM MARINE CUSTOM ALUMINUM PRODUCTS
RUSSELURE
CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE
TEXAS SPORTFISHING AND YACHT SALES
LMC MARINE CENTERS


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Hey Mark, what about the bounty fish? Was just wondering if there are any this year.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

No bounty fish this year. The bounty fish offering has become way too expensive to be able to continue to offer it. This tournament has paid out bounties for 2 years and just like insurance policies, the more claims you had, the more it cost you!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Visit www.pocoplaya.com for details on the calcutta/captains meeting location in Matagorda.

We will be sending out brochures soon.

PM if you need one with your mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sponsorship*

Anyone wishing to become a sponsor/donor to this offshore tournament, please send me a PM here. We are printing our 2nd round of tournament brochures late next week to be mailed out to our list of past anglers.

You can donate products or you can be a side pot sponsor with a cash sponsorship. This cash is paid directly to the winner on the side pot you wish to sponsor.

PM me for more details on sponsorship options.

Thanks!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures going out*

Tournament brochures will be sent out at this weeks end. Make sure you contact us if you want a tournament brochure mailed to you. If you already have recieved a tournament brochure in the past years, we already have your address. If you are not sure, send me a pm with your mailing address and I will make sure you get one.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Chuck, I believe that's called being a victim of your own success. :cheers:


whos your daddy said:


> No bounty fish this year. The bounty fish offering has become way too expensive to be able to continue to offer it. This tournament has paid out bounties for 2 years and just like insurance policies, the more claims you had, the more it cost you!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Right James! Chuck won the wahoo bounty a few years ago and took home $5k for it.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

James Howell said:


> Chuck, I believe that's called being a victim of your own success. :cheers:


Everyone gets lucky every now and then. lol

Cant wait to get out of New Jersey and start fishing. I've got a lot to get ready before these tournaments start. Looking forward to them as always.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We will be out in Matagorda this weekend to distribute tournament brochures to businesses there. If you around Matagorda, stop by any of the businesses down there and pick up one of the brochures.

Mail outs will be going out also...


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pics*

Here are a few pics from past tournaments


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Here are a few more..


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Couple more


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Lets not forget another great sponsor. Coolergraphics.com is a local 2cool member who makes and designs some great t-shirts and koozies. Jeromey came up with a great design for the 2012 MBC and is working on the 2013 design now

www.coolergraphics.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Follow the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge on facebook

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Matag...-Tournament-Series/119878588056723?ref=stream


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rigid Industries*

Lets welcome Rigid Industries as a sponsor of the 2013 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. Rigid has some high quality marine grade LED lighting for any application.

www.rigidindustries.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Possession Limit Lures*

Lets welcome POSSESSION LIMIT LURES as a sponsor of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. Mike ,the owner is a 2cool sponsor and a heck of a guy.

Go to www.possessionlimitlures.com

Lets support who supports us!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Harbor Bait and Tackle*

Thank you to the new owners of Harbor Bait and Tackle in Matagorda. Mike and Karen Talasek, Kirk Vossler and Lauren Friedman are great people and welcome all the tournament participants and spectators. Fuel on the water, bagged ice and an assortment of offshore baits.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Russelure*

Back again is the crew from RUSSELURE. RUSSELURE makes the best kingfish lures that there is. RUSSELURE is a $500 sponsor and is adding that money to the BIGGEST KINGFISH pot.

www.russelure.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Red Snapper?*

I have had several inquiries in regards to Red Snapper being a calcutta category fish as well as a biggest fish side pot.

As you know, the NMFS/Gulf Council are possibly going to cut our red snapper season to 11 days.

If that is the case, we will not have red snapper in the 2013 MBC. We will decide on another fish category to take its place. We will make this change as soon as we find out what are season will be (if any).

On another note, several folks have inquired when they will recieve tournament brochures who requested them via mail/email. I dont want to leave last minute sponsors name off the tournament brochures. We have recieved some more sponsors this week and their names are being printed on the brochures tomorrow.

My plans are to have the brochures mailed out within a week.

If you would like a brochure mailed to you or emailed to you, please P.M me your mailing address. If your not a member of 2cool and want a brochure, send me a email through our offshore charter contact us page @ www.matagordasportfishing.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*LMC Marine Center*

LMC Marine Center has stepped up and is offering a $15k voucher for the purchase of a new Contender boat through LMC Marine. David Christian has been a sponsoring dealer which allows us to offer a 55 gallon drum of Mercury Outboard Oil to be awarded to the highest placing Mercury powered boat in the calcutta division for the past few years, with the support of Mercury Marine.

David stepped up BIG TIME when he added the $15k voucher, which will be awarded to the captain on the winning boat in the calcutta division in the 2013 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. Restrictions apply


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

chuck richey said:


> Everyone gets lucky every now and then. lol
> 
> Cant wait to get out of New Jersey and start fishing. I've got a lot to get ready before these tournaments start. Looking forward to them as always.


\
Chuck...you need any crew...I am off that weekend. PM sent!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Looking good, Mark!

B


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Brandon. As you well know, alot of work involved with these tournaments. We have some great sponsors that make it happen for us every year.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Tournament brochures will be sent out this Monday. 2nd round will be sent out the end of next week.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

We will have tournament brochures for each tournament at the following vendors booths at the Houston Fishing Show:

CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE

MILLENNIUM MARINE CUSTOM ALUMINUM PRODUCTS

RUSSELURE

SNAPPER SLAPPER/HOOKS PLUS

SAVAGE CUSTOM RODS AND REELS

Thanks to them for allowing us to place them there


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*www.texashuntingpost.com*

We are proud to welcome Texas Hunting Post as a sponsor of the 2013 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. Josh is a great guy and if you are looking for a quality deer lease, deer feeders, corporate deer lease or custom lease services, give Josh a call, or visit www.texashuntingpost.com

Josh is donating a All Seasons Deer Feeder to the tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Charter Lakes*

Thanks to CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE and Brice (Outcast) here on 2cool for the $500 sponsorship for the 2013 MBC. This will go directly into a side pot as added cash paid to the winners.

Thanks Brice for the continued support!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*H4L Jigs*

William from H4L Jigs is again a sponsor of the 2013 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. For some quality jigs that catch fish, visit www.H4LJigs.com. Also, nice speaking to you at the Fishing Show!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Tackle Unlimited*

Thanks again to Camille and FISHING TACKLE UNLIMITED for being a sponsor of the 2013 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournanment. FTU is a 3rd year sponsor. For everything fishing, go by FTU and get what you need.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Everyone who requested a tournament brochure and those who have fished this tournament before should have recieved a tournament brochure by now in the mail.

Anyone else who needs a brochure sent to them who hasnt got thiers yet please PM me your mailing or email address and I will get one to you.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Mercury Marine is in*

Mercury Marine is back again as a sponsor of the 2013 MBC. If you have a Mercury powered boat and you are the highest placing boat in the calcutta category, you will win a 55 GALLON DRUM OF MERCURY OUTBOARD OIL VALUED AT OVER $1000.

Thank you again Mercury Marine !!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Replacing Red Snapper*

Well since our government and thier wisdom has blessed us with a mear 12 days of Red Snapper season, we are forced to change our format for the calcutta. We currently have the calcutta as 2-Kingfish and 2-Red Snapper combined weight.

We are keeping the 2 Kingfish, but need suggestions on what to replace red snapper with. Since there are alot of 2coolers who fish this tournament, I would like to hear your suggestions.

What do yall have in mind?


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

2 King, Ling, Dolphin..........

CHAD


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

I was looking forward to weighing some 20+ lb state water snapper. Oh well I guess keeping with the 2 & 2 format I'd say 2 king & 2 ling. Sure would be more fun than dragging hard tails around all day trying to catch big ol nasty kings. Lol


----------



## andwater (Jul 24, 2006)

2 kings or 2 barracuda or 2 ling or 2 dolphin or 2 wahoo or 2 groupers, out of those fish, u can only weigh 2 species.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

2 kings and 2 ling!

T-Bone


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Lets welcome GRAYS TAXIDERMY as a sponsor of the 2013 MBC. Scotty and crew will make your trophy catch look as life like as possible. Great folks to work with.

Visit www.graytaxidermy.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

You can pay now with a credit card. From early entry fees, Calcutta payments, raffle tickets, t- shirts, side pots, etc we offer teams the convenience of paying with a credit card.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Updated Calcutta Fish*

Since Red Snapper can no longer be used, we have decided to make the calcutta category fish the following:

2- Kingfish

1- Ling

Combined weight of all 3 fish


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweet Mark.............

SORRY TRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Ni Dolphin?? THat sucks for TRE!!
2 Kings format is going to give the fast boats (Bill, Tuffy, John Thomas, Johnny B) a HUGE advantage.
Run east,Way east!!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I think you should make it either or 2 kings 1 ling or 2 ling one king. That way teams can decide after their day of fishing instead of running and running trying to find 2 big kingfish.
It sure would make it interesting at weigh in.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I like the format!!!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Russel Lure!!!


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

I like it also can't wait for the tournament. I like the format also looks like there could be a few boats making the run to the east together


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

papotanic36 said:


> I like the format!!!


Uhh Bill, the Bill I was referring too in an earlier post would be you Wild Bill.
I better call Dustin and get me some of those secret school buss looking Russel Lures if I'm gonna even stand a chance!!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Dont matter what the for mat is you will be right up there.
Hopefully behind me....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New revised calcutta format*



CHA CHING said:


> I think you should make it either or 2 kings 1 ling or 2 ling one king. That way teams can decide after their day of fishing instead of running and running trying to find 2 big kingfish.
> It sure would make it interesting at weigh in.


I LIKE IT!

This sounds like a great idea. It will give the teams more of a choice.

NEW REVISED FORMAT

YOUR CHOICE:

*1-Kingfish and 2-Ling*
* or*
*2-Kingfish and 1-Ling*


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Sounds good Mark. Looking forward to it.


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

That's a great idea. I like it, good way to keep it interesting. Way to go Mark.


----------



## 214fishfool (May 10, 2007)

*Bluewater Challenge*

Why not have a choice of wahoo and dolphin also since
this is a "BLUEWATER" tournament as it is named.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds good Mark!

T-BONE


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

It keeps getting better!!!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Give it up Bill. Sarasota was a fluke.

Even a blind pig finds an acorn every once in awhile. LOL

Congrats on the win over there in "foreign" territory. Look forward to seeing you guys soon.


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Mark,

Just curious, whats the plan IF snapper season is extended??

CHAD


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Treybig23 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Just curious, whats the plan IF snapper season is extended??
> 
> CHAD


IF the red snapper season is extended through the tournament date, we will go back to the original format, which will include red snapper.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Las Palmas Lodge*

Our friends Russel and Brandy Hicks have opened a new lodge in Matagorda. For a very nice place to stay, give them a call.

http://sites.google.com/site/laspalmaslodge/


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Spooled Up Sportfishing*

Lets wecome SPOOLED UP SPORTFISHING to the list of fine sponsors of the 2013 MBC.

Please visit www.spooledupsportfishing.com

The are also a 2cool site sponsor


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Planet Ford*

Again, *SHAWN BURNS FROM PLANET FORD* has sponsored the 2013 MBC. If you need a new or used vehicle, give SHAWN a call at PLANET FORD.

*$500 IN ADDED CASH TO A SIDE POT*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

The tournament is a month away. Anyone wanting brochures sent to them, please send me a mailing address or an email address via PM.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Looking forward to it Mark. Sooooo ready to fish.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

I need one for the blue water rodeo. Lol


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tournament is getting closer. Enter early and get $50 off the entry fee.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Jeromey Turner from cooler graphics have finished our 2013 Tournament T-Shirts.

They are Bad ___ !!!! 

The very best ever.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Update*

IF the NMFS gives us more days for Red Snapper season and it is open for the 2013 MBC, then WE WILL GO BACK TO THE ORIGINAL FORMAT OF 2 RED SNAPPER AND 2 KINGFISH combined weight of all 4.

Should get an announcement today from the NMFS!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament T-Shirts*

Jeromey Turner from Cooler Graphics.com has been a friend of mine as well as a tournament sponsor for the past couple of years. His design team has created a masterpiece of a tournament shirt for us. The front of the shirt also has a pocket.

For anyone who is looking for fishing team shirts, tournament shirts or charter business shirts, look them up. They can also create designs for koozies and banners and much more.

This pic is not the best. File was too large to post, so this is a cell phone pic.

www.coolergraphics.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

11 more days left to get $50 off the regular entry fee for the MBC. We must recieve it by June 17.

Calcutta Division is now back to the original format:

2-Red Snapper and 2 Kingfish = Total combined weight


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Mark. Looking forward to it.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tournament is 2 weeks away.

Reminder to send your entry form in by Monday, June 17th for a $50 discount.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rentals*

Another reminder about the early entry.

Also, dont forget to find a place to stay in Matagorda. There are motel rooms with the basic amenities , to very nice lodges with meals provided. There are also slips for transient boats and tournament boats who want to keep thier boats docked at the Matagorda Harbor.

979-863-2103- Matagorda Harbor

There is a new place named Las Palmas Lodge in Matagorda. VERY nice place for a group to stay. They have many rooms and are a tournament sponsor.

www.laspalmaslodge.com

Also, FULL STRINGER REALTY, who is a tournament sponsor also has several waterfront rentals as well as rentals in town,

www.fullstringerrealty.com

Dont wait until the last minute to try and reserve a place to stay or your group may be left out of a place.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys and gals the fishing tournament is coming up fast with just over a week to go. I know a lot of guys already got a big order from me within the last few weeks. If y'all are needing any leaders, weights, lures, braid, LEDs, wind ons, or etc. Please try to get the order in by Monday night. I will fill it and bring it to the capt meeting Thursday night. I will be down their early on Thursday. Hope to see y'all next week and good luck to everyone. 
Jboffshoretackle.com
Jeff
832-541-2919


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Finzomine*

Lets welcome Finzomine Sportfishing Apperal to the list of our fine sponsors. Finzomine make some cool shirts that fit the needs of all sportfisherman/sportsfisherwoman even Lil Finz Youth Shirts.​
Visit www.finzomine.com​


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Baloa Lures*

Santiago from BALOA LURES is now a sponsor of the 2013 MBC. Baloa makes and designs lures that catch fish !

Visit their facebook page at: http://www.facebook.com/BalaoLures


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

New sponsor is *PLUGGERS PUB* in Matagorda,Texas. Bert Kivell has opened this very nice pub in Matagorda and is in for *$500,* which is to be added to a side pot as added money paid directly to the winners.

Thank you BERT KIVELL and PLUGGERS PUB ! Stop by and have a cold beverage while your there.

WWW.PLUGGERSPUB.COM


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

whos your daddy said:


> Santiago from BALAO LURES is now a sponsor of the 2013 MBC. Balao makes and designs lures that catch fish !
> 
> Visit their facebook page at: http://www.facebook.com/BalaoLures


Info


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*More from Santiago*

*Santiago Garza has gracioulsy donated a dinner for 10 people at his authentic mexican resturant*

_*I own a authentic mexican restaurant that serves 60% seafood, ceviches, cocktails, and many dishes. I serve all local seafood (snapper, grouper, mahi, wahoo, lobster, tuna) Its located in Sugar Land and its awsome decorated and its located in a third floor looking the water. *_

www.diegoscantina.com

I can donate a dinner for 10 people to the *Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament* which would include 5 appetizers, 10 entrees and 10 drinks.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Icehole Coolers*

Lets welcome ICEHOLE HIGH PERFORMANCE COOLERS as a sponsor of the 2013 MBC. Icehole Coolers are 100% made in the USA and are MILITARY GRADE COOLERS. These coolers are BUILT TOUGH!

Visit www.iceholecoolers.com


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Check the crew needed section. Might need an extra.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Alright teams, one week to go before the 2013 MBC. Got some early entries in the mail over the weekend. Weather is looking good for this upcoming weekend. Remember, tomorrow is the last day we accept early entries. You can register at the captains meeting/Calcutta this Thursday night at Poco Playa in Matagorda. Registration opens at 4pm and closes at 7pm.


Remember to book your places to stay asap . Spoke to Full Stringer Realty and they are getting booked.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lamco Feeders*

Thank to LAMCO FEEDERS for thier support of the 2013 MBC. They make some very good quality feeders for your hunting needs.

www.lamcofeeders.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Had a couple of teams call and ask if today was the last day for registration. Today is the last day for EARLY REGISTRATION only. You can register at the Registration/Captains meeting/Calcutta this Thursday at Poco Playa Restaurant from 4pm-7pm.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Bait*

I spoke to all the bait camps in Matagorda in regards to bait. All of them have a large quantity of bait on hand for the tournament. Cigar minnows, Spanish Sardines, Squid, Tinker Mackeral, chum, ribbonfish etc.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pelagic*

Thank you PELAGIC GEAR for another year of sponsorships for our offshore tournaments.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Shirts*

Also we have some long sleeve tournament shirts and also some of the long sleeve cool shirts also.

They will sell out quick !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Just got a call from Full Stringer Realty that they only have 1 rental left, all others are rented already.

Better jump on it !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Star Brite Marine Care Products*

Thanks to STAR BRITE MARINE CARE PRODUCTS for your sponsorship of the 2013 MBC. For the best products in careing for your boat, look up STAR BRITE MARINE CARE PRODUCTS.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Drinks anyone?*

A little added prizes for the Calcutta winners


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Getting closer........


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

I'm on the way. Hope my big fish luck holds out for another week.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I sure hope that's Special Reserve?? Mark and Kelly


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Added money*

Below is the list of side pots that have added money and the amount added:

*Dolphin-$1000 added*

*Ling- $1000 added*

*Barracuda-$1000 added*

*Red Snapper-$1000 added*

*Grouper- $1000 added*

*Lady Angler-$1000 added*

*Big King Side Pot- $1000 added*

*Junior Angler-$1000 added*

Thanks to the blow sponsors for stepping up and sponsoring these side pots:

*PLANET FORD*

*POCO PLAYA RESTUARANT*

*BUSHA BOAT WORKS*

*CHARTER LAKES*

*FULL STRINGER REALTY*

*TEXAS SPORTFISHING AND YACHT SALES*

*JEROMEY TURNER FAMILY*

*TAMARA OSINA DDS*

*GARY BELVIN FAMILY*

*MIKE RIZZUTO*

*DON DAVIS DEALERSHIPS*

*RUSSELURE*

*PLUGGERS PUB IN MATAGORDA*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Wet Sounds*

Brett Triola with WET SOUNDS again is a sponsor of the 2013 MBC. WET SOUNDS makes the very BEST marine speakers/amps on the planet!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

If anybody wants to see and hear a Wetsounds system ask me at the weigh in. I have a couple of Brett's speakers, amps, and lights in my boat.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

CHA CHING said:


> If anybody wants to see and hear a Wetsounds system ask me at the weigh in. I have a couple of Brett's speakers, amps, and lights in my boat.


I bet yours sounds awesome we aren't finished with ours and we only have four of 6.5s and the sound amazing people can't believe we only have four speakers in there when they hear it


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I hear that there is some good money being paid for the boats in the Calcutta. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Wad_Slinger (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm jealous guys. Didn't have enough days of vacation for all the tournaments and elk hunting. So I will be living on this thread while I'm on shift Saturday. Good Luck and post lots of pictures as fast as you can


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice turnout! 30 teams . Calcutta is around $35k. Looks like 1st place Calcutta will be $17k.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Weigh in is from 5p- 7p this afternoon. Stop by and watch some big fish weighed in.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw some REAL nice fish weighed in today!! Congrats everyone!!


----------

